# Recommend party cities in Europe?



## queenlex (26 Jan 2009)

Hi guys,

We are a group of males in our early to mid thirties and looking for places to party in Europe (Britain consdered too) this summer and the shoulder seasons outside the obvious (Amsterdam/BArcelona say).

We also dont want to go somewhere that resembles a creche or primary school disco (e.g. Benidorm, salou, etc.) and hopefully a place(s) where there are people who can communicate in English though not necessarily as fluent as a native English speaker, any ideas?

Any help would be greatly appreciated it seems to be very hard to find such places and there must be pletny of singles in our boat??

Thanks in advance,

Q


----------



## Curious81 (26 Jan 2009)

Prague is a great party city, and a good place to get some value for your euro too


----------



## queenlex (26 Jan 2009)

Is English spoken much by the locals there?


----------



## queenlex (26 Jan 2009)

Thanks by the way.


----------



## limerick123 (26 Jan 2009)

berlin.
london
newcastle
prague
munich


----------



## Curious81 (26 Jan 2009)

I found the conversational english quite good when I was over (2006). I know alot of people go on hen/stag weekends there for the party side.


----------



## Caveat (26 Jan 2009)

Isn't Tallinn (Estonia) supposed to be great for this kind of thing?

I'd go with Edinburgh though.


----------



## Yeager (26 Jan 2009)

Berlin, Berlin, Berlin!

Majority of Germans have decent English and the place is hoppin.

Consider getting the Love Parade in too.


----------



## Concert (26 Jan 2009)

Edinburgh definately, brilliant city, just got back.  Jurys Inn very central.


----------



## Sandals (27 Jan 2009)

Nottingham, best city in England (I think). Fly into East Midlands Airport, cheap flights and 10 pound for 2/2kids return on bus to centre. We always stay in Ibis, dead bang in centre, very cheap for Friday 3 night stays. Only downside no breakfast, they do a con breakfast for 5.50 pounds think 24 hrs a day. Cool designed hotel, although bar area only hold 10 people. Deadly places to eat like the Soulville Steakhouse etc. Very cheap city and loads of tourist things to do.........


----------



## Luckycharm (27 Jan 2009)

Krackow great city, most of the locals speak english, cheap drinks, good nightclubs etc


----------



## Sunny (27 Jan 2009)

Berlin is a very good suggestion. Best night life in Europe!

Nottingham is also a great city with a youthful vibe. Like Newcastle but classier!


----------



## limerick123 (27 Jan 2009)

berlin has the german birds so its the best in my opinon. late nites, lots beer.


----------



## DavyJones (27 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> Isn't Tallinn (Estonia) supposed to be great for this kind of thing?
> 
> .



Went  there last year on a stag, didn't care too much for the locals and would not return on a mates weekend.

Went on a load of stags last year and the best was Liverpool, great craic and the people are very friendly and up for a laugh.

Berlin is a great spot too, esp for good beer and late/early drinking.


----------



## limerick123 (27 Jan 2009)

lots of lovely hookers and lap dancers in berlin too


----------



## queenlex (17 Apr 2009)

Sunny said:


> Berlin is a very good suggestion. Best night life in Europe!
> 
> Nottingham is also a great city with a youthful vibe. Like Newcastle but classier!


 
I would have said Nottingham was very rough compared to Newcastle having been in both on wkds away.  I agree with the Liverpool comments...great place!  Where in Berlin lads btw?  Been there and noticed the good looking young ones but didnt avail of their services : )  Was around oranienburgerstrasse last time and it can be lively enough there for sure any ohter good parts for nights out?


----------



## KatieC (17 Apr 2009)

cork, english is widely spoken there!!


----------



## TwoWheels (17 Apr 2009)

Vilnius in Lithuania,
Cheap;
Flights,
Beer,
Food,
Accommodation.

Some great clubs / Bars
Stunning Women...But be *VERY* careful, Let them make the first move,(They often will, they are mostly very friendly ) If you try to chat up a local's girlfriend, you are in trouble...Seriously


----------



## Concert (17 Apr 2009)

Would second Edinburgh and Jury's  Inn. Went there at Xmas, brilliant city and we enjoyed it more than all the other European cities we have visited.  Jury's Inn is really central and we booked with Alpha rooms, got a terrific deal.


----------



## Yeager (17 Apr 2009)

Two Wheels - sounds like you landed yourself in a spot of bother care to elaborate???

Chat up a locals girlfriend in Ireland and you can get some serious trouble!!!


----------



## TwoWheels (17 Apr 2009)

Nope, Never got in trouble, just know the culture there very well and what lines not to cross.
I spent a lot of time there and my wife is a Lit. So I know the pitfalls, but also the upsides.


----------



## gar123 (18 Apr 2009)

glasgow, there is a etap hotel in the centre £32 a pound a night for a clean basic triple room, 

thye love the irish accent


----------



## Lollix (19 Apr 2009)

Newcastle is certainly quite a party town these days; lots of Irish stag and hen parties letting the side down there big time most weekends.

If you want a good place to go for lively social life at a weekend, with reasonable hotel rates, good food at fair prices and a friendly populace, Manchester is well worth a shot. Personally I can't stand the roaring, shouting and vomiting of gangs of drunk Irish people having "a good time" in cities in the UK and elsewhere, but if that floats your boat, Manchester is the place. Not as rough as Newcastle either, a lot closer to civilised!

Try the Britannia Hotel for special offers, right in the heart of things and no need for taxis. Great breakfast as well, if you're able to eat it!


----------



## notagardener (28 Apr 2009)

If you want to party - go to Hamburg - Monopol Hotel - The Reeperbahn - What a crazy, crazy place........


----------

